# Married, hoping to go to NECI



## mieshcathegreat (Feb 26, 2003)

I've read some very informative posts here but wanted to give my scenario and get some opinions please!!

I've 27, married and no kids yet. I work in the computer field right now but I've been thinking about going to culinary school and no matter where I go I'll have to take out student loans and we'll have to move. Any older people like me (okay, I'm not that old) that have quit their jobs to go back to culinary school, how were your experiences?

Top of my list has been NECI in montpelier. My wife is very encouraging and I love to cook. My intent would be to stay on for 4 years, 1st get a 2 yr culinary degree then get the bachelor's degree in food management. NECI looks like a great school with small class sizes which I like and I haven't seen anything bad about the school. 

My wife has a degree in food and nutrition and is a registered dietitian. We want to eventually open our own restaurant or food related business. Any people here gone on to do that after graduating from NECI (or other schools)? Any experiences to share?

I would like to hear from current or former students that could give their opinons on the quality of life in Montpelier, weather, cost of living, general things to do. Any people here who are married and going to NECI or were married while going to NECI? Was it a big strain on the relationship, did you enjoy living there? 

Also, if there are any grads (or students) of the Bachelor's degree program in food and beverage management, how was that? Are you glad you went there?


Any advice and opinions are appreciated!!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## cplizza (Mar 3, 2003)

I am from Vermont and was accepted at NECI. It is a great school but tough, although they all are. I went to CIA in California, Greystone. It's a tough 4 years but if you love it you will do fine. Actually being a bit older and married is to your advantage because you are much more serious then the younger student. It is one of the more expensive schools but the classes are smaller which is nice. The essex, vt campus it very nice, have you checked it out? I am now 54 and attended culinary school when I was 48. I wish you well.


----------

